# New Colt =)



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you! His name is Rossi Roux. Hehehe


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He's adorable! There is a special place in my heart for bays with stars, lol- good luck and congratulations!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He has one little white foot and I am in love with his little black "slippers". Hehe


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Hes so very cute  congrats!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Waiting on those new baby pix!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the new addition! 
He is just a handsome little fellow. Excited to watch this boy grow up.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Here are a couple more pictures of him that are a bit newer. =)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! He looks like a cutie!!


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

he is sooo cute! i love babies...i just got one too and is waiting to wean him from the mom. It's hard to wait...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

It is! That's also what I am waiting for. I'm very excited to bring him home and start working with him. ^_^

Hopefully I can go visit him in the next couple of days.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Got some new pics yesterday and today! I can't stop laughing at how adorable he is!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how cute. baby horse kisses


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Roux is now home at my place and doing well! He and momma (she is on lease to me until he's ready to wean), are on mare and foal feed and free range coastal hay. I have almost made up my mind to buy his dam. She's blind in one eye, but super sweet and very trusting. And she is a gorgeous little brown!

So here are some new pics of Roux at his new home. 

Sorry if they are huge. And pay no mind to my ghetto stall gates. >_<

Why yes, I can side pass already!





































This is momma. On our way to gaining back some weight. She should plump up once he's pulled off. She doesn't have cows to compete with for food anymore. haha! I think she's going to make a rather stunning little mare!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

A little back story: The dam will fight off any horse in sight, but she was not interested in chasing off the cow who liked to eat up the grain. Silly mare. 

She is maybe right at 14 hands, and Roux looks like he's almost too big now to nurse. I will be weaning him from her in less than a month.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Our babies could be twins!  

Hehe. Congrats. I love them!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Asama said:


> Our babies could be twins!
> 
> Hehe. Congrats. I love them!


Omg! They could be!! That's so cute. They are adorable.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Is your baby shedding off to black stockings yet? Roux is totally growing in his stockings right now.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know - but I doubt it! I get to pick this little filly up in September and she's three hours away. She was just born mid may do I wouldn't imagine she is - and the recent pics I was sent actually look a lot the same as the ones I took!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Aww. Well she's super cute. My boy had the same legs up until this month. He's 4 months old right now.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm beyond excited!  they would make a sweet team on a carriage or something though, almost identical! Haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

